# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون التجاري > أحكام القضاء التجاري >  مجموعة من أحكام محكمة النقض فى المواد التجارية

## هيثم الفقى

خبرة 
(1) تقرير الخبير المقدم فى الدعوى . عدم اتساق أسبابه مع النتيجة التى انتهى إليها أخذ المحكمة به . قصور . 
( الطعن رقم 246لسنة68ق-جلسة4/10/1999 ) 
( الطعن رقم 1138لسنة 67ق- جلسة 21/6/1999 ) 
( الطعن رقم 9222 لسنة 66ق- جلسة 8/2/1999 ) 
( نقض جلسة 18/12/1991 س42ج1ص507) 
( نقض جلسة 6/1/1983 س 34ج1ص130) 

(3) محكمة الموضوع . سلتطها فى الأخذ بتقرير الخبير لاقتناعها بصحة أسبابه . شرطه: أن تكون أدلة الخبير فى تقريره لها أصل ثابت بالأوراق وتؤدى إلى ما رتبه عليها أخذها بالتقرير محمولاً على أسبابه مؤداه أنها لم تجد فى المطاعن الموجهة إليه ما يستحق الرد عليه بأكثر مما تضمنه التقرير . 
( الطعن رقم 62لسنة69ق- جلسة 17/1/2000 ) 
( نقض جلسة 28/10/1996س47ج1ص1206) 
(12) محكمة الموضوع لها أن تبسط القرينة التى تعتمد عليها من أى تحقيق قضائى أو إدارى استنادها إلى تقرير خبير مودع فى دعوى أخرى شرطة تقديم صورته و إيداعها ملف الدعوى. 
(الطعون أرقام 1637،1523،1454 لسنة 60ق- جلسة 7/8/2000 ) 
( نقض جلسة 26/2/1995 س 46ج1ص445) 

دفـــــــــوع 
(1) الدفع بعدم القبول فى مفهوم المادة 115 مرافعات مرماه الطعن بعدم توافر الصفة والمصلحة والحق فى رفع الدعوى إختلافه عن الدفع المتعلق بشكل الإجراءات ولو اتخذ اسم عدم القبول . علة ذلك . العبرة بحقيقة الدفع ومرماه وليست بالتسمية التى تطلق عليه . 
( الطعن رقم 378 لسنة 63ق- جلسة 13/6/2000 ) 
( الطعن رقم 1204 لسنة 60ق- جلسة 28/5/1998 ) 
( نقض جلسة 8/2/1989 س 36ج1ص7) 

(2) قواعد المادتين 275،274 من قانونا لتجارة البحرى المصرى القديم تعلقها بإجراءات الدعوى لا بالحق المراد حمايته بمقتضاها مؤداه انطواؤها على تنظيم إجراءات التقاضى وإلا سقط الحق فى إقامة الدعوى دون أن يمتد السقوط إلى الحق فى ذاته . علة ذلك إضفاء حماية على الناقل اعتبار ذلك من الدفوع الشكلية التى يتعين التمسك بها قبل إبداء الدفوع الموضوعية . 
( الطعن رقم 378لسنة 63 ق-جلسة 13/6/2000 ) 
( نقض جلسة 19/5/1970س21ج2ص843) 

رســـوم 
(1) الدعاوى معلومة القيمة تقدير رسمها على أساس قيمتها عند رفعها سواء بالعملة الوطنية أو الأجنبية صدور الحكم الاستئنافى مؤيداً للحكم الابتدائى . أثره .استحقاق ذات الرسم النسبى على أساس قيمة الحق المقضى به من محكمة أول درجة علة ذلك . 
( الطعن رقم 2062لسنة 61ق-جلسة25/1/2000) 
(2) الحكم الصادر فى التظلم من أمر تقدير الرسوم التكميلية المستحقة للشهر العقارى .عدم قابليته للطعن متى فصل فى منازعة بشأن تقدير هذه الرسوم م26ق70لسنة1964 قبل تعديله بالقانون 6لسنة1991 . فصله فى منازعة أخرى . خضوعه للقواعد العامة فى الطعن. 
( الطعن رقم 2139لسنة62ق-جلسة23/12/1999) 
( نقض جلسة 19/11/1995س46ج2ص1184) 
(3) رفع الدعوى أمام محكمة الاستئناف بالمعارضة فى أمر تقدير الرسوم الاستئنافية الحكم الصادر فيها عدم اعتباره صادراً فى موضوع غير قابل للتجزئة .أثره عدم وجوب اختصام وزير العدل بصفته عند نظر المنازعة . 
(الطعن رقم 2062لسنة61ق-جلسة 25/1/2000) 
(نقض جلسة 30/3/1994س45ج1ص603) 

شركات 
(1) عقد الشركة يستعصى بطبيعته على فكرة الأثر الرجعى للبطلان المنصوص عليها فى المادة 142من القانون المدنى . علة ذلك . إبطال عقد الشركة أو بطلانه لا يمنع أن تظل آثاره التى أنتجها من قبل قائمة. اعتبار العقد باطلاً وقت الحكم النهائى الصادر بالبطلان لا قبله . أثره .حق الشركاء فى تصفية الشركة اتفاقاً أو قضاء . 
( الطعن رقم 3361لسنة68ق-جلسة21/12/1999) 
(2) الشركات ذات المسئولية المحدودة تميزها عن غيرها بجواز أن يكون الشريك مديراً لها وأن يتضمن عنوانها اسمه .عدم مسئوليته عن التزاماتها إلا بمقدار حصته فى رأس مالها. مؤداه. توقفها عن سداد ديونها قبل العمل بإحكام قانون التجارة الجديد رقم 17لسنة1999. أثره. وجوب قصر شهر الإفلاس عليها وحدها ولو اختصمت فى شخصه إفلاسه معها .شرطه . 
( الطعن رقم 389لسنة69ق-جلسة 7/3/2000) 
(3) شركة التوصية البسيطة. إدارتها للشركاء المتضامنين أو أحدهم أو مدير من غيرهم عدم جوازها للشريك الموصى ولو بناء على توكيل . مخالفة ذلك .أثره . البطلان سلطة الشركاء الموصين نطاقها المواد 28،23 من ق التجارة السابق ، 519 مدنى . 
( الطعن رقم 393لسنة63ق-جلسة 27/6/2000) 
(4) المشروعات التى تقام بالمناطق الحرة إعفاؤها من كافة الضرائب دون تخصيص لفرع منها المادة .46 ق43 لسنة1974 المعدلة بق 32لسنة1977 انصراف الإعفاء بالتالى إلى ضريبة شركات الأموال بالنسبة للفوائد الدائنة . 
( الطعن رقم 5722لسنة62ق-جلسة20/1/2000) 
( الطعن رقم 602لسنة58ق-جلسة9/1/1995) 
(5) الحكم بحل الشركة هو فسخ لها . مؤداه .ليس له أثر رجعى . أثره . حق الشركة فى أرباحها السابقة على الحل . 
( الطعنان رقما 9782لسنة64ق،ق 4673لسنة 66ق-جلسة 8/2/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 20/6/1988س39ج2ص1059) 

(6) حل الشركة لا يمنع من احتفاظها بشخصيتها المعنوية بالقدر اللازم لتصفية على ذلك انتهاء سلطة المديرين وانتقالها إلى المصفى الذى يقوم وحده بأعمال التصفية. المادة 533مدنى. 
( الطعنان رقما 9782لسنة64ق،4673لسنة66ق- جلسة 8/2/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 12/6/1995س46ج2ص861) 
( نقض جلسة 26/1/1981 س32ج1ص337) 

عقــــــــــد 
(1) تقدير كفاية أسباب الفسخ أو عدم كفايتها وتحديد الجانب المقصر فى العقد أو نفى التقصير عنه. من أمور الواقع . استقلال محكمة الموضوع بتقديرها بما لها من سلطة فهم الواقع فى الدعوى وتقدير الأدلة المقدمة إليها . 
( الطعن رقم 1390لسنة69ق- جلسة 1/7/2000 ) 
( نقض جلسة 31/3/1996س47ج1ص605) 
(2) فسخ العقد. أثره . انحلاله بأثر رجعى منذ نشوئه و إعادة كل شئ إلى ما كان عليه من قبل جواز الحكم بالتعويض إذا استحال ذلك . 
( الطعن رقم 1390لسنة69ق- جلسة 1/7/2000) 
( الطعن رقم 2455لسنة55ق- جلسة 5/6/1991) 
( الطعن رقم 2458لسنة57ق- جلسة20/12/1989) 
( الطعن رقم 1350لسنة52ق- جلسة 25/1/1988) 
( نقض جلسة 19/10/1976س27ج2ص1467) 

علامة تجارية 
(1) تقليد العلامة التجارية يقوم على محاكاة تتم بها المشابهة بين الأصل والتقليد بغرض إيقاع جمهور المستهلكين فى الخلط والتضليل . 
( الطعن رقم 6611لسنة62ق-جلسة18/4/2000 ) 
( نقض جلسة 22/12/1986س37ج2ص1016) 
(2) تقرير ما إذا كان للعلامة التجارية ذاتية خاصة متميزة عن غيرها . وجوب النظر إليها فى مجموعها لا إلى كل من العناصر التى تتركب منها . 
( الطعن رقم 6611لسنة62ق - جلسة 18/4/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 26/1/1967س18ج1ص256) 
(3) تحقيق تقليد العلامة التجارية لا يلزم فيه التطابق بين العلامتين . كفاية التشابه الخادع الذى ينخدع به الشخص العادى المتوسط الحرص والانتباه . 
( الطعن رقم 6611لسنة62ق-جلسة184/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 22/12/1986س37ج2ص1016) 
( نقض جلسة 20/6/1968س19ج2ص1212) 
(4) الفصل فى وجود أو عدم وجود تشابه بين علامتين تجاريتين مما يدخل فى نطاق السلطة التقديرية لمحكمة الموضوع .شروطه . 
( الطعن رقم 6611لسنة 62ق- جلسة 18/4/2000) 
( نقض جلسة20/6/1986س19ج2ص1212) 

فوائـــــــــد 
(1)الفوائد الاتفاقية الأصل فى استحقاقها اتفاق مع المدين على سعر معين لها . أثره .عدم جواز استقلال الدائن برفعه الحد الأقصى للفائدة الاتفاقية تعلقه بالنظام العام .مؤداه . بطلان الاتفاق على ما يجاوزه بطلاناً مطلقاً م 227مدنى . علة ذلك . 
( الطعن رقم 879لسنة 68ق-جلسة6/6/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 21/3/1996س47ج1ص512) 
(2) الحد الأقصى للفائدة الاتفاقية. تعلقه بالنظام العام . 
( الطعن رقم 879لسنة68ق - جلسة 6/6/2000 ) 
( نقض جلسة 27/6/1983س34ج2ص1480) 

قانـــــــــون 
النص الصريح الجلى . لا محل للخروج عليه او تأويله بدعوى استهداء قصد الشارع منه . 
( الطعن رقم 6487لسنة62ق-جلسة9/5/2000) 
(نقض جلسة9/12/1993س44ج2ص354) 

قضــــــــاة 
اعتناق القاضى لرأى معين فى دعوى سابقة متصلة بالدعوى المطروحة عليه. المادتان 146/5 ،147/1 من قانون المرافعات . أثره .فقد صلاحيته للحكم فيها إصداره حكماً فيها .أثره . وقوعه باطلا بطلانا متعلقا بالنظام العام جواز التمسك بذلك البطلان لأول مرة أمام محكمة النقض . 

( الطعن رقم 609لسنة69ق-جلسة 18/4/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 15/3/1992 س43ج1ص458) 
( نقض جلسة 20/6/1979س30ج2ص718) 

قواعد الأمر المقضى 
(1) اكتساب القضاء النهائى قوة الأمر المقضى .مانع الخصوم من العودة للمناقشة فى المسألة التى فصل فيها ولو بأدلة قانونية أو واقعية لم يسبق إثارتها او أثيرت ولم يبحثها الحكم الصادر فيها . 
( الطعن رقم 11750لسنة 65ق-جلسة 4/1/2000 ) 
( نقض جلسة 10/4/1963س14ج ص509) 

(2) قوة الأمر المقضى . ورودها على منطوق الحكم وما ارتبط به من أسباب ارتباطاً وثيقاً 
( الطعن رقم 3646لسنة60ق- جلسة 8/2/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 21/11/1996س47ج2ص1350) 

كفالــــــــــة 
التزام الكفيل المتضامن .هو التزام يتحدد نطاقه بموضوع الالتزام الأصلى 
( الطعن رقم 3586لسنة62ق-جلسة 25/1/2000) 
( نقض جلسة 5/4/1966س17ج2ص797)

----------

